# Help - Identify WalkingStick makers/origin



## zeteibao (Oct 10, 2014)

I have this 3 walking sticks and I would love to know the origin or maker, also the value!

Can anyone help me?

Here are the photos:


http://imgur.com/UuvAQ


Thank you


----------

